# Storm Hits Campground



## Doug & Barb (Apr 17, 2009)

A damaging storm hit a small campground here in Michigan today. It rolled trailers like they were toys. One even landed in the lake. One person was kill and several injured. They think it was straight line winds. Husband wants to get one of those weather alert devices before our next trip. Not sure it would help with straightline winds. Here is a new video: http://www.clickondetroit.com/video/24063408/index.html


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

It's really a miracle no one else was killed. This is a seasonal only campground, about 20 miles from my house. The storm hit after 7pm Sunday nite, so many people had already left to go home. It might have been more tragic if it happened yesterday or even next weekend. The pictures and video are very scary, many overturned and destroyed campers. There was no warnings or sirens,some people only had enough time to lay down on the floor of their campers. At this time they think it was straight line winds and not a tornado. Doesn't really matter, the end result was the same. A weather radio is a good idea, as long as you can get a good signal. Just goes to show that you always need to keep an eye out for the weather and a plan of where to go in bad weather.



Doug & Barb said:


> A damaging storm hit a small campground here in Michigan today. It rolled trailers like they were toys. One even landed in the lake. One person was kill and several injured. They think it was straight line winds. Husband wants to get one of those weather alert devices before our next trip. Not sure it would help with straightline winds. Here is a new video: http://www.clickondetroit.com/video/24063408/index.html


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, I'd reccommend carrying a weather radio. It doesn't always work (needs to recieve a signal), but can warn you in case of a flash flood warning, a thunderstorm warning, a tornado warning, etc.
I have one at home and carry one in the trailer when we camp. In the case of these storms we had a 1 hour advance warning of the tornados before they got to our area (yesterday's storm was relatively slow moving). The sky was sunny and my weather radio was beeping, warning me of what was coming.

A few weeks back one of the storms was moving at 80MPH and we only had a 5 minute warning. It's especially tragic since one person died and others were injured and a $15 radio could have warned them in time to let them seek shelter.


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

I noticed one good thing that should be noticed by all - Most of the trailers turned over remained largely intact and anyone inside would have been shaken up but not killed. A few trailers were turned in their sites, but not tipped over. Of couse, this was just 105 mph winds and there were few trees to be knocked down. . Our trailers are designed to be in 60-75 MPH winds all the time - while being towed.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wow, scary stuff!


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

Here is a link to a slideshow of pics from the local newspaper. You can see the utter destruction. The storm started and ended so quickly the was no time for a warning. The National Weather Service said the storm was barely detectable on their radar. The man who was killed was standing outside with his neighbors when the winds hit, his trailer was picked up and landed on him. Truly a miracle no one else was killed.

http://www.thetimesherald.com/apps/pbcs.dll/gallery?Avis=BP&Dato=20100627&Kategori=PHOTOGALLERIES&Lopenr=6270802&Ref=PH


----------



## Pooh&Tigger (Oct 20, 2008)

Yes, get a weather radio for sure, but make sure it's one that you can program the FIPS codes. The FIPS codes allow you to program it for the specific area you are at.

Here is why. When an alert goes out, it could be for an area that is 100 miles to either side of you, even past you. This happens this time of year when spring storms develope in an instant. The radio will be going off for anything within range of the radio signal. You'll be getting so many false alarms, that the tendency is to ignore them after a point. Trust me, it happens, after getting 6-7 alerts for a storm happening 100 miles south of you, you soon learn to tune out the alerts or just hit the cancel button like the snooze button on the alarm.

The FIPS codes will let you set the radio to just the county(s) that would impact you.

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/mirs/public/prods/maps/cnty_fips_def.ht


----------



## Doug & Barb (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice on the weather alert radios. Another thing to add to our want list. We are looking forward to a safe vacation up at Lake Michigan Recreation Area.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Doug & Barb said:


> Thanks for all the advice on the weather alert radios. Another thing to add to our want list. We are looking forward to a safe vacation up at Lake Michigan Recreation Area.


Just remember, it's not only for the trailer.









I have mine coded to pick up storms in Wayne and Washtenaw county. We are close to the border and that way I know what is coming my way.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

You just heard on radio a storm is coming your way and you have barely less than half hour to do something about it. What do you do?

I'd think the best option is to seek shelter in the campground office? 
If you are out in the boonie, the best shelter would be your tow vehicle in an open field?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Tangooutback said:


> You just heard on radio a storm is coming your way and you have barely less than half hour to do something about it. What do you do?
> 
> I'd think the best option is to seek shelter in the campground office?
> If you are out in the boonie, the best shelter would be your tow vehicle in an open field?


Now THERE is an excellent question.

Many parks have rest rooms built out of Cement block. This would probably be pretty safe. I would take a car/truck over a TT I think, but even those are pretty vulnerable. BTW. If I was in a car, I'd have the engine running so the airbags would work if you were tossed by some winds...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Move to the PNW....we don't have storms like that here.









...of course you'll have to deal with 64 degree weather in June.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Move to the PNW....we don't have storms like that here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take your 64 degrees


----------

